# Just a lil' Honshu powder plowin'



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Took me forever but finally got the video edit from last season in Japan together. Yes, it's too long. A bit shaky in the first section but it gets better. Enjoy, if you will.


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

I enjoyed the video as a whole, but it is really too long, and a lot of the segments look exactly the same.
I would cut the video in half at least in my opinion.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Japow!!!!!


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

fr0z1k said:


> I enjoyed the video as a whole, but it is really too long, and a lot of the segments look exactly the same.
> I would cut the video in half at least in my opinion.


Agreed. there are two areas that are shown twice in the video, but there are a lot of trees (or is it A Forest?:|)...

Originally my plan was to just use the entire original Cure song and make it 6 minutes, but I just couldn't make the crucial sections (the sunny snow part + the falls, and the final plowing) fit well, so I just cut it short and threw in the cover too. I would've edited out at least one chorus + verse, but something's not right with my music editing software, so I could just edit out a bridge and then had to leave it like that ---> some fillers.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

For the ones on mobile:
https://vimeo.com/150248841

Damn... for whatever reason, the vid won't load, not even when I go to Vimeo directly . Aiii, would have been very curious. Gonna have to wait till I'm back home and have the laptop.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

neni said:


> Damn... for whatever reason, the vid won't load, not even when I go to Vimeo directly. Aiii, would have been very curious. Gonna have to wait till I'm back home and have the laptop.


I'll give you a clue: It's "deep not steep". 

Slightly more hi-rez version now on youtube:






But it probably won't play on a mobile anyway, due to ©laims.


----------



## Martyc (Sep 8, 2013)

neni said:


> For the ones on mobile:
> 
> https://vimeo.com/150248841
> 
> ...



Not sure why it won't play for you, working fine on my iPhone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

